# Got a new betta



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

I bought a new betta today. Was at Petco today looking around getting some ideas for rabbit toys, saw this betta and snatched him up. He is a halfmoon double tail plakat betta. I did buy a heater for the one gallon tank that I am sticking him in, which also has a filter. So he is going to be one happy betta when I transfer him to the tank. Here are a couple pics of him still in the cup until the tank is ready.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

Here is the tank that the new betta is going in once it is ready for him. Right next to the tank is the betta I got. He is a halfmoon doubletail plakat betta. I found the heater at Petco, a bit more than the other heater but probably worth it. This heater was $16.99, the other one was $10.99. The $10.99 one was for 2-5 gallons. This heater is for up to 5 gallons. So I am hoping that I got my money worth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

He is now in the tank and swimming around.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Make sure those plants are silk (or just soft enough for the betta not to rip his fins)


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

They are silk. I wouldn't use any other plant in a tank with a beautiful betta.


----------



## jennifer (Jun 24, 2014)

What a cute little fish! Java moss and bettas go together like peas and carrots too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks! He is doing well. I had him for a week and he is doing well.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

honestly I've never liked those small tanks. beta's are smart fish and can be taught tricks. A single beta should have atleast a 1gallon tank. yes they live in puddles, but the more water volumes the better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

That tank the betta is in now is a one gallon tank. It is pictured with the cup that the betta came in. He is doing well, I feed him every day, except Sunday, and I alternate between the flakes and pellets. I tried the plecocaine that I have but it may be too big for him.


----------

